# Jack-ed Up!...



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

The Jacks were in the flats today!


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*jacks*

yall fishin with horbey? nice fish!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet Jesus those are some bruisers. What did they go? 25#?


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

flynut said:


> yall fishin with horbey? nice fish!


Yes


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice!! :cheers:


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet!! Them some nice Jacks!!

Was in RP a few weeks ago and they were busting mullet near B&R - right off the drop off. Drifted up to them but couldn't get one to take a fly. Still was fun just anticipating one hitting the fly and taking off...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Niiiice.

Hey what's that bucket in the background for if I may ask?


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Bankin' On It said:


> Niiiice.
> 
> Hey what's that bucket in the background for if I may ask?


Stripping.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Joe T said:


> Stripping.


Sure is a small pole. How do you execute the "Flying V" on something that short?


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Bankin' On It said:


> Sure is a small pole. How do you execute the "Flying V" on something that short?


?? That's a 12 weight Hardy Rod.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> Sure is a small pole. How do you execute the "Flying V" on something that short?


I hope you're joking. lmao

nice jacks up there, looking forward to chasing them on PINS once it cools off a little more.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

nice


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

Top_Dog said:


> I hope you're joking. lmao
> 
> nice jacks up there, looking forward to chasing them on PINS once it cools off a little more.


You mean when they unlock the gate.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Jesus, I hope the government isn't a player on whether I can fish or not. I've already got tides, wind, water temp, clarity, swells, cold fronts, and sea weed to deal with...


----------

